# Whiterock Canadas



## sdfowl20 (Sep 2, 2014)

I am looking at the white rock decoys for honkers and ducks. Has anyone ran a full spread for honkers or ducks with just white rocks, and were the birds finishing like they would over full bodies. It would be nice to have an all white rock spread to save a lot of space and money. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I bought my 6 dozen headed white rock Canada goose and duck decoys for last fall and I loved them. I didn't see any difference in how the birds decoyed. Even my friends that were not sold on them were asking to use me if they could use them when I wasn't hunting. I will be buying another 6 dozen headless of each maybe more for this fall.


----------



## teamoutlaw (Oct 1, 2008)

Im thinking the same exact thing.


----------



## coy (Jan 17, 2010)

I ran 10dz canadian and 3dz malllard whiterocks last fall with good success. Birds finished no different. Mallards worked great for water/land combo spreads. Plan on buying up some more for this fall.


----------



## teamoutlaw (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a work car and plan on doing some quick spread hunts sometimes and walking in places between work site locations that I travel to. This set up would fit well in the car and hopefully enable me to get some more hunt time in. Easier for me to hunt a field for a couple hours then water.


----------



## teamoutlaw (Oct 1, 2008)

I got 5dz headless canadas, 2dz headed so far. I put all the headless in a 6 slot duck bag.


----------



## MikeMan (May 12, 2015)

Any more reports. I am seriously considering putting my 10 dz big foots for sale and. Just going with. 
30 dz headed and 10dz headless white rocks for Canada's. Wondering how birds would finish though also


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

I may not be completely impartial, but check out our most recent video. We have been at it for a number of years, and the more we do this the more we realize big mobile spreads kill! Whether it's ducks, honkers, lessers or snows.

https://www.facebook.com/nomadchronicle ... l/?fref=ts


----------

